#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Batch Change Author on Microsoft Word Documents

## Chrisdudley7

Hey guys, this one is a 2 in 1 question:

I recently ran a macro to change the file type on 30 or so word documents to change it from .doc to .docx. I noticed after using the macro, the Author of the files changed to 'LMDeGarion'. I am sure Mr. DeGarion is a nice fellow, however, it is misleading for me to distribute my word documents with an incorrect author.

I saved one document and found how to change the author, but I have lots of documents I need to change.
1.) Need a macro that can batch edit the author.

In the meantime - 

Does anyone know how to correct this macro (see attached) so in the future it doesn't change the author to 'LMDeGarion'?


Sub ConvertDoc2Docx()
    Dim strPath As String
    Dim strFile As String
    Dim doc As Document
    With Application.FileDialog(4) ' msoFileDialogFolderPicker
        If .Show Then
            strPath = .SelectedItems(1)
        Else
            MsgBox "You didn't select a folder. Exiting...", vbInformation
            Exit Sub
        End If
    End With
    Application.ScreenUpdating = False
    If Right(strPath, 1) <> "\" Then
        strPath = strPath & "\"
    End If
    strFile = Dir(strPath & "*.doc")
    Do While strFile <> ""
        Set doc = Documents.Open(FileName:=strPath & strFile, _
            AddToRecentFiles:=False)
        doc.SaveAs FileName:=strPath & strFile & "x", _
            FileFormat:=wdFormatXMLDocument, AddToRecentFiles:=False
        doc.Close SaveChanges:=False
        strFile = Dir
    Loop
    Application.ScreenUpdating = True
End Sub

----------


## TMS

I'm guessing that is the Office user name on the machine that you are using.

Check Word Options (not sure how you do that in 2013), Popular, User Name.  If that has "LMDeGarion", that's your problem.  Edit it to your name.

If it's not that, no idea where it's coming from.


Regards, TMS

----------


## Chrisdudley7

Thanks for the info - yeah the author name is still correct and what it should be, this 'DeGarion' name popped up as the author on the documents after I used the macro.

----------

